# What are some reasons I would get a positive OPK 2 days before my period is due?



## Lala27

Is LH present in your body in amounts high enough to turn an OPK positive? Right now I am 12DOP and I have taken maybe 3 or 4 OPKs randomly since about 3 or 4 days past ovulation. I like to experiment with this sticks so it was purely for that reason, ya know just to see how dark the 2nd line would turn when I wasnt ovulating. Well I just took one maybe 30 minutes ago and it was positive. I wish I would have saved the urine so I could test with a digital, but I was not thinking it would turn positive at all so I just dumped the urine. 

Does anyone know of other reasons why it would suddenly be positive? Could it be from FSH? Because I know that FSH is produced during the start of AF, that is why women go in for FSH test on cycle day 3. Could an OPK detect FSH? Im highly confused. Any information is appreciated. Thank you .


----------



## FloridaGirl21

On my cell, so it takes forever to type, but ck out this link and :test: w an hpt! :D GL!!

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Lala27

FloridaGirl21 said:


> On my cell, so it takes forever to type, but ck out this link and :test: w an hpt! :D GL!!
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


LOL youre hilarious. I saw that too but I am doubting that I am pregnant. So there has got to be some other reason that an OPK would turn postive right before AF is due. I know that if you get postive OPKs all the time that it could mean you have pcos or premature ovarian failure. I know I dont have pcos. As far as the premature ovarian failure, i dont know. But there has got to be some reason why the test is postive 2 days before AF..


----------



## sg0720

is it possible to ovulate really late


----------



## Lala27

sg0720 said:


> is it possible to ovulate really late

No its not because I have very regular cycles of 27 days. I also already got a postive OPK on cycle day 12. I always test until the OPK turns negative because I want to see how long my surge is. The OPK went negative 41 hours later. I then randomly took more OPKs this cycle just to see what they would say. All negative. Then today (2 days before AF is due) I took one and it was a definite positve. There is no way im ovulation again 2 days before AF is due lol. That would be crazy!


----------



## sg0720

lol oh ok i see


----------



## Lala27

I really want to know how this could be positive 2 days before AF.. that is so weird.


----------



## sg0720

yeah that is weird....hopefully itll be a good thing


----------



## Lala27

I just did an OPK with my male roommates urine and it turned out almost postive. I did a digital with his urine and it was negative. I think there is something wrong with these OPKs.


----------



## SillyTay

LOL tell him congrats and get to :sex::sex: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lala27

Ha. I do think its possible tp ovulate mopre than ounce though because of Astrofertility. Yes I'm strange I know lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you temp to confirm O? You could just now be O'ing, just because you get a positive OPK, it doesn't confirm O, that's why I temp too..

Why are you so sure your not pregnant? Have you already tested with an HPT?


----------



## Lala27

I don't temp and my doctor told me that temping is medically unreliable in pinpointing ovulation. I had never heard that before and I did some research and was able to find clinical studies that said the same thing. In one study the gave women scans of their ovaries and temping did not match up with the scans. Another study they did lap surgery on the women in the study and temping was off by more than 24 hours. All of the studies I read concluded thattemping was not reliable, and that it was outdated. So I don't bother temping.

I did take 4 wondofo hpt's and they all had a faint line. But I could definitely see the line clearly on two tests. Howeever there ar so many bad reviews on wondofos that I refuse to believe the results. My period is due tomorrow but could possible come on Monday. If Monday comes and goes and my period doesn't show I will take a FRER.

It is not possible that I am just now ovulating. I have a regular cycle and have had progesterone tests at the doctors so I know I ovulated when the first OPK on cycle day 12 told me I was.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm, never heard any of that about temping. I'd say that yes, it is possible for the interpretations to be off by a day one way or the other, but overall, I think it's pretty reliable. And it's always been spot on for me (looking at all signs, OPKs, temping, CM, etc) :shrug:

GL :dust:


----------



## Lala27

I think all methods of detecting ovulation (other than the lap surgery) are off by a few days. I don't think any of them can tell you exactly when you ovulated. I also should have mentioned that in the stuy where they did scans, temping was correct in 30% of women. So maybe you're in that percentage. 

I have been reading about positve OPKs before a period. There are no medical explanations that I have found. I have only seen many questions sort of like this one on baby forums. But nobody who answers them knows anything about it either. All anyone can really say is that those OPKs can detect pregnancy. A lot of those women were actually pregnant when they updated the threads but then a lot got their periods. Which leads me to believe that some hormone in a womans body before AF shows up, whether it be another LH surge or what, causes an OPK to turn positive. And I wanna know what it is lol. I'm a curious person like that.

I think its possible that a woman can ovulate more than once in a cycle. Because in other studies I have read reported activity in the ovaries several different times during a month, not just mid cycle or when normal ovulation is expected. I also know of girls who do not have short cycles who say they got pregnant from sex a day or so before their period. So that's just what I believe personally.


----------



## Xenia

""I did take 4 wondofo hpt's and they all had a faint line. But I could definitely see the line clearly on two tests. Howeever there ar so many bad reviews on wondofos that I refuse to believe the results. My period is due tomorrow but could possible come on Monday. If Monday comes and goes and my period doesn't show I will take a FRER.""

Wao - I admire your rationality!! I would be freaking out if I got lines on a hpt!! GL for Mon/Tue


----------



## Scout

Well, my opinion is that you're preggers and you are trying your very best to talk yourself out of believing that you are! LOL


----------



## taylorxx

You could be pregnant or it's an LH surge before AF (which is normal). It's because progesterone drops real low before AF and you get a surge of estrogen.. kind of like before ovulation. I'd BD just in case you're ovulating now. Some women get multiple surges or fail to ov. Just to be on the safe side! xxxx


----------

